# Looking for a ride for 2 Oct 12



## Grouper Sandwich (Apr 19, 2009)

I am finally moving back to Pensacola for the next 3 years and will be out there looking for a house for a week. I am off on Columbus Day the 12th and was hoping that someone would take me and the guy I am staying with out for some fishing. 

We will gladly pay our way for gas / oil / gear and bring plenty of beer and food. Once I get my boat out there I will pay you back with a trip as well, just driving out the car now and the boat and truck will come later in December.

I have fished Pensacola for a few years and love it, can't wait to come back. Hopefully someone will be going out that day. 

-Bill


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice to see you coming back.


----------



## Grouper Sandwich (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks, I am pumped to get out there and do some fishing again. I have been in San Diego the last 3 years and the fishing is a lot different. I miss the grouper and snapper bite!


----------



## Grouper Sandwich (Apr 19, 2009)

Just got into town, now that it is closer, anyone heading out on Monday and have room for 2 Navy guys? 



-Bill


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Grouper Sandwich (10/8/2009)*Just got into town, now that it is closer, anyone heading out on Monday and have room for 2 Navy guys?
> 
> -Bill


sounded good until i read "navy guys" oke

just kidding man...thank you for your service for our country......

if you ever get over this way (Pascagoula,MS) let me know and i will take ya fishing!:letsdrink


----------

